# Wrap Around Printing



## Jenlove (May 15, 2007)

I have a design for a 6 color wrap around print. Is this possible? I've been reading a few posts just like mine, but I need to know if this is a pattern development and sewn on. Or is it a screen printing procedure.


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

Jenlove said:


> I have a design for a 6 color wrap around print. Is this possible? I've been reading a few posts just like mine, but I need to know if this is a pattern development and sewn on. Or is it a screen printing procedure.


Jenlove- one way to do it is to print the fabric before it is sewn, yes. 

check this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html for extensive info on belt printing, another option to consider.


----------

